# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Eranda Libohova

## ChuChu

Di njeri ku mund ta gjej ne Internet kengen e Eranda Libohoves "Kthehu per vete per mua"?

Faleminderit, 
E & G.

----------


## autori

Në se doni te degjoni se ç'behet aktualisht me muziken shqiptare, shkoni degjoni albumin e fundit te Eranda LIBOHOVES: ka pak kohe qe eshte vënë tek Muzika E Albasoul : Beqare jam Betu Produksion i "Radio Top Albania"-s. 
Nje perzierje E SHKELQYESHME e POP - FOLK - TECHNO !!!!!!!!!  Muzike e mrekullueshme, PURO shqiptare !!

Mbi te gjitha, kenget numer: 1, 3, 4  .  WOWWWWWW !!!


Gjithashtu se fundi jane shtuar mbi 20 albume te reja tek kjo faqe te cilat mund ti degjoni duke shtypur ketu

----------


## ReA_8

Eranda mire mo .......keget e saj me pelqejne .........luku i saj ok .......po nje te keqe ka ajo , e tepron pak me qenin ."te keqen mami tu befte mami u qe vdes per cunin tim(qenin)"  ........Per mua ka nevoje te martohet dhe te beje nje kolopuc ..........

----------


## KaLTerSi

Bota Iluzion - I. Libohova

*Fjalë dashurie, det mrekullie 
Nga ty sa shpesh dëgjoja 
Ku e dija unë kuptimin e tyre 
Vetëm doja dashurinë unë të ndjeja 

Fjalën "Të Dua" nga buzët e tua 
Më the të lutem shqiptoje 
Nuk je hije ti që më ndjek ti mua 
E vërteta ti je bota ty të dua 

Fluturoja me avionin 
Qe e lindi imagjinata 
Ku e dija unë kufirin 
Ku është dita, ku është nata 

Le të vdisja asgja s'doja 
Bota ish në krahët e mia 
Vetëm fjalë kisha dëgjuar 
Është e çmëndur dashuria 

(refren) 
Çastin jetoj, s'dua të mendoj 
Jeta është një film, është si një lojë 

Jetën jetoj ndonjëherë dhe kot 
I trazuar shpirti është dhe lot 
E gjithë bota iluzion është 
Iluzion 
----------------------- 

Fjalë dashurie, det mrekullie 
Nga ty sa shpesh dëgjoja 
Ku e dija unë kuptimin e tyre 
Vetëm doja dashurinë unë të ndjeja 

Nuk je hije që më ndjek ti mua 
E vërteta ti je bota, ty të dua 

Fluturoja fluturoja 
Dhe të vdisja asgjë s'doja 
Veç fjalë kisha dëgjuar 
Është e çmëndur dashuria..........*  

(refreni)

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Në parqe pemët ishin zhveshur 
E zogjtë me radhë, shtegtoi vjeshta 
Dikush më foli me zë mekur 
Si fletë u drodha kur fryn era 

Vetëm pak kohë kish kaluar 
Nga verë e nxehtë që ne jetuam 
si ëndërr pa mbarim 

Tani më shfaqesh tjetërsuar 
Me djallin i bardhë 
O tmerr qënke dashuruar 

(refreni) 
Jo s'je ti, jo s'je ti, se besojnë sytë 
E buza fjalë s'nxjerr 
Po përse, përse, përse 
Mëkatin e bën strehë 
e bën strehë? 

Jo s'duroj dot kur të shoh 
Gjak e shpirt të helmuar. 
Pse ti shkon n'atë ferr, n'atë ferr 
Vret lirinë e bekuar 

Thuam kush të çoi në dëshpërim 
Ty o ëngjëll krahë këputur në hutim 
Dil nga ky terr ku je verbuar 
Zogjtë nga shtegtuan prapë do t'vijnë. 
Ç'do tu thuash, ku je strukur për një stinë 
Dil nga kjo strofkë, grackë e mallkuar 
Kthehu për vete për mua 

Në parqe pemët ishin zhveshur 
E zogjtë me radhë, shtegtoi vjeshta 
Dikush më foli me zë mekur 
Si fletë u drodha kur fryn era 

Ky zëri yt më kish munguar 
Pak kohë të ndarë e të paparë 
Mu duk, një shekull ish 

Tani mu shfaq i tjetërsuar 
Nga djalli i bardhë 
O tmerr, qënke mashtruar 

(Refreni)

----------


## roza

Eranda me pelqen..! Eshte kengetare e afte, ka ze nuk ka shum tangerrlik .. etj etj  dmth un do i jepja 8/10

----------


## Ermelita

Eranda Libohova eshte nje nha kengetaret e mia te pelqeyar , sidmos dy kenget e saja qe i akne postuar Kaltersia dhe Milansitja por edhe kenga ku ajo kendon duet me Irmen " Nuk e harroj " me te cilin mori vendin e pare ne festivalin e Rtsh e kenga ishte komponuar nga Agim Krajka !!

----------


## viganv

*Eranda Libohova eshte nje kengetare mjaft e pelqyer ne Shqiperi,dhe me pelqen edhe mua e sidomos me kengen Bota Iluzion*

----------


## niku-nyc

> *Eranda Libohova eshte nje kengetare mjaft e pelqyer ne Shqiperi,dhe me pelqen edhe mua e sidomos me kengen Bota Iluzion*


Bota Iluzion edhe un mendoj qe esht kenga me e mir qe ka...

----------


## BvizioN

Eranda me pelqen shume dhe mua!

Ne pergjithesi me pelqejne gjith kenget e saj! 
Me pelqejne dhe duetet e saja me Irmen.

Me duetin *Ku vajti vall aij djal* doli ne sfondin e muzikes emri i saj(ne mos gaboj)!

Me pelqen shume kenga *Me prit.*

----------


## MiLaNiStE

yepp edhe mu me pelqen shh motren e vetttt ku ta gjej ene ta hedhhh po per ket kom respekt dhe konget i ka yll si ktheu ti, bota iluzionn edhe me prittttttt. kto i kom mo qef ka ttjerat

klejzi

----------


## PINK

*Me ke prek ne tel*  !  lol 

Gjitha shoqet janë martu 
Unë beqare u pata betu 
Jam betu e jam betu 
Po për mua ndryshe qenka shkru 

Ditën kur ti pash un ata sy 
Mendja po më rrin vetëm te ty 
Si ta marr un zemrën pak nga pak 
Po mendoj si të zë në lak 

(refren) 
Ti më ke prek në tel 
Më ke prek në damar 
Le të dalë ku të dalë 
Nuk e lë pa të marrë 

Më ke prek në tel 
Më ke prek në damar 
Vetëm per mu ke lindur 
Nuk të lë beqar .

Bota iluzion me te vertete kenge e bukur .

----------


## Helena78

Eranda eshte me te vertete nje kengetare me ze te dlire e lozonjar dhe per mendimin tim personal nje nga kulmet e saj me te arrira ne karrieren muzikore eshte spektakli "100 Kenget e Shekullit". Ka bere nje prezantim dinjitoz ne kete Spektakel.

----------


## Trchick

Ne parqe pemet ishin zhveshur
Dhe zogjte larg i shtegetoi vjeshta
Dikush me foli me ze mekur
Si flete u drodha kur fryn era

Vetem pak kohe kish kaluar
Nga vere e nxehte qe ne jetuam
                    si enderr pa mbarim
Tani mu shfaqe tjetersuar
Nga djalli i bardhe 
O tmerr qenke i mashtruar

Jo s'je ti,jo s'je ti,s'e besojne syte
Dhe buza fjale s'nxjerr
Po perse,perse,perse
Mekatin e ben strhe,e ben strehe
Jo s'duroj dot kur te shoh
Gjake shpirt te helmuar
Se ti shkon nga ky terr,nga ty tmerr
Vret lirine ebekuar
Me thuaj kush te shpuri ne deshperim
Ty o engjell krahekeputur ne udhetim
Dil nga ky terr ku je merguar
Kthehu per vete,per mua...

Ka edhe nje strofe tjeter qe thote:"Ky zeri yt me kish munguar etj.."po e paskam harruar.

----------


## andromeda_rock

per lavdat asht .!.

----------


## ridy85

eranda dhe irma jan me te vertet dy kengtare fantastike....edhe sot mbas shum vjetesh karrier arrijn te bejn kenge te bukura duke qendruar gjithmon me kohen

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Mua me pelqen shume ajo kenga BUZET ME ISHIN THARE [ -_^ ]*

----------


## ola82

une e pash tek top show. mu duk si idiote kur fliste. Tek Gjeniu i vogel ben si budallaqe me ata kalamajt. Irma me pelqen, kurse kjo hic fare.  Nuk jam raciste po e dini qe eshte jevg?

----------


## Ard

> *Mua me pelqen shume ajo kenga BUZET ME ISHIN THARE [ -_^ ]*


Po teksti si te duket dj Gabriel  :buzeqeshje: ?

----------


## Fiori

Nuk kam ndonje mendim personal mbi kengetaren pasi nuk e njoh : ) Ne Shqiperi para 10 vjetesh i kisha qejf dy-tre kenge _(ate qe kendonin te dyja me Irmen, kur e jepte tvsh ne tv pa ngjyra, nuk ja mbaj mend titullin tani, po e di qe therrisnin per rinine a per dashurine)_ dhe dy te tjera qe jane permendur me lart si kenge. 

Edhe gjate ketyre viteve te fundit me ka rene rasti ti degjoj dy tre kenge qe me kane pelqyer gjithashtu, ndaj mund te them qe eshte nga te paktet kengetare shqiptare qe degjoj tani _(per te motren kam antipati, nuk e di pse e kam marre me sy te keq  )_.

Ju përshëndes me këngët e saj, në veçanti me këngën që më tregoi një "shoqkë" sot:


*"Vetëm nuk jam"*

Unë jam aty...
aty ku ishim dje
në dhomën bosh
askush më nuk më flet
vetëm nuk jam
ti ke harruar këmishen tënde blu
në duar e mbaj, me mua je
të ndjeeej
e gjithë dhoma morri emrin tënd
e nëse s'vjen 
s'do të mbyll unë derën deri sa ty të t'kem
jo nuk do lodhem, çdo ditë do të pres
e gjithë dhoma mori emrin tënd.

_(përsëritet)_

E gjithë dhoma mori emrin tënd.
të ndjeej
E gjithë dhoma mori emrin tënd.
E nëse s'vjen 
s'do të mbyll unë derën deri sa ty të t'kem
jo nuk do lodhem, çdo ditë do të pres
e gjithë dhoma mori emrin tënd.



p.s. Kenget e Erandes mund ti degjoni ketu

----------

